# i just threw up my protein shake



## NickB (Jul 25, 2002)

should i drink another?

Water + protein shake = me no drink

I can only have 'em with milk and a nana :|  Think and filling and doesnt gag me


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2002)

if you just threw it up, I would say you should go to bed and not have another.


----------



## NickB (Jul 25, 2002)

i only took about 2 swallos then back out it came 

i think ill go to bed.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes go to bed.
No more.

I used to gag on my protein shakes until i used this recipe.
You cant even taste the protein.

4 frozen strawberries plus 2 scoops of protein plus 3 tablespoons of heavy cream add water and blend it up. It tastes like a milkshake. Give it a try tommorrow.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jul 25, 2002)

You wussies. lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2002)

I can do it now cause i mastered the art of the swallowing without tasting technique.


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

LOL!  This is even funnier than any other thread I read.  I;m easliy amused, can't you tell?


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I can do it now cause i mastered the art of the swallowing without tasting technique.




I bet that has improved you standard of life


----------



## arbntmare (Jul 26, 2002)

hmm mastered the art of swalling without tasting... very interesting concept.. by why would u do that?


----------



## MsFit (Jul 26, 2002)

ANYONE WANTING AN APPETITE SUPPRESANT, READ THIS THREAD!
MsFit


----------



## EarWax (Jul 26, 2002)

After you regurgitate the protein + water combo... drink it again... it tastes like honey ... YUM!


----------



## shooter (Jul 26, 2002)

I laughed like hell when I saw the name of this thread. Too Funny!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

I am sorry you had a bad experience, but we seriously need to CLOSE this thread because when I see the title...I almost feel like puking myself.......
sorry but PLEASE CLOSE OR CHG TITLE


----------



## NickB (Jul 26, 2002)

12 hours of sleep

*stretches*

Heavy cream? What is that?


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

Ear Wax!  That was gross!


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

NEVER waste perfectly good protein  Lick it up


----------



## EarWax (Jul 26, 2002)

Hehehe... sorry david, just trying to be economical


----------



## MsFit (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> NEVER waste perfectly good protein  Lick it up



Or just use it as dog food. 
MsFit


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 26, 2002)

LMAO hey Nick next time just close you eyes and take it all down in one breath, just imagine your having and nice cold ice cream shake???


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

eewwww... that was even more gross, msfit.  And that dog will be licking you in your face later on too!


----------

